# Swing System



## MovingAverage (23 March 2020)

Happy Monday Y'all (gotta try and be upbeat in these troubling times),

So all my systems are off and I'm 100% cash (no surprises there, right). Anyway, I found myself with a bit of spare time these days so I thought to myself instead of picking useless fights with forum trolls I'd bring my swing system back online--will only be paper trading it as mentally I'm not tough enough to live trade in this market.

My swing system is still flagging setups so paper trading will keep me out of trouble. I'll post shortly about this morning's setups.

@qldfrog...I ran some preliminary sims over the weekend with that modified weekly system I mentioned to you. I'll put up the results for you soon on your thread.

Stay safe all.


----------



## MovingAverage (23 March 2020)

No setups this morning


----------



## qldfrog (23 March 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> No setups this morning



Damned..crashes are boring....
Just kidding


----------



## MovingAverage (23 March 2020)

Okey dokey folks...I'm assuming my hypothetical capital is all cash with no open positions so I'm currently looking for 5 setups. My system has only flagged one set up for tomorrow--it is ELD. Let's see what tomorrows price action brings and if it triggers. Now I'm definitely no candlestick guy but today's ELD candle sure resembles a long legged doji (my system doesn't use candle patterns but this is just my own observation). We all know we live is very crazy times but conventional wisdom reckons the long legged doji in a down trend may well be the harbinger of a upward trend. Oh, and today's doji while the close is not below the bottom BB is it very close. Conventional wisdom is probably completely irrelevant in today's world. Thank goodness I'm only paper trading.


----------



## jjbinks (23 March 2020)

Are you trading both directions.
Long only system is going to struggle in the short term.


----------



## MovingAverage (23 March 2020)

jjbinks said:


> Are you trading both directions.
> Long only system is going to struggle in the short term.



Nope...long only. Certainly appreciate that long only systems will struggle (that's putting it mildly) and that is why I'm only paper trading ATM.


----------



## MovingAverage (24 March 2020)

ELD triggered for me today...got in (on paper) at avg of around $7.30. Time to hold on for the ride I guess.


----------



## MovingAverage (24 March 2020)

ELD flagged as a sell tomorrow, so might pick up a small profit--let's see how we do. No new setups for tomorrow


----------



## rnr (24 March 2020)

MovingAverage said:


> ELD flagged as a sell tomorrow, so might pick up a small profit--let's see how we do. No new setups for tomorrow




@MovingAverage 

The $7.00 mark would seem to be offering some reasonable support....it may just be worthwhile waiting to see what shakes out tomorrow.

Cheers, Rob


----------



## MovingAverage (24 March 2020)

rnr said:


> @MovingAverage
> 
> The $7.00 mark would seem to be offering some reasonable support....it may just be worthwhile waiting to see what shakes out tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers, Rob



Thx Rob. Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow


----------



## MovingAverage (25 March 2020)

ELD offloaded this morning at $7.86--was in at $7.30.


----------



## MovingAverage (25 March 2020)

no setups for tomorrow


----------



## MovingAverage (27 March 2020)

bit late posting this but there were no set up for my system today


----------



## MovingAverage (30 March 2020)

My system has no open positions so I'm all cash. System has flagged one setup for today and that is SIG. Let's see if it triggers today. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## MovingAverage (30 March 2020)

SIG didn't trigger for me today. Will do my scan later tonight for tomorrow's setups


----------



## MovingAverage (31 March 2020)

No set ups for today. 

While I didn't have the mental strength to trade my system during March and this horrendous month is almost behind us I thought it would be interesting to back test my system over March to see how it would have performed. I'll run some sims tonight and post up the results.


----------



## MovingAverage (1 April 2020)

no set ups for today


----------



## MovingAverage (6 April 2020)

Got a setup for MTS today. Let's see if it triggers.


----------



## MovingAverage (7 April 2020)

MTS didn't trigger yesterday. No set ups for today


----------



## MovingAverage (8 April 2020)

one set up today...FPH.


----------

